# Bacon Cheeseburger and Fries Fatty



## puddy (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm a little slow on this, but I made this about a week and a half ago it turned out pretty good.

2 lbs lean burger

1 lb bacon

1 1/2 cup hashbrowns

6 slices of american cheese

seasoning of your choice

First I rolled out the burger using a gallon ziploc and laid out the cheese slices.








Next I sprinkled bacon bits that were leftover from after the weave







Then I added the pre-cooked hashbrowns(they kind of look like cut up fries.







Rolled up in a bacon weave and I used Cookies Flavor Enhancer(Iowa folks know)







Smoked at 230-250 until IT was 170.







As you can see I tied the ends with butchers twine to help keep the cheese inside and keep the cheap bacon in tact. I thought that I got some pics of it sliced but I guess not. Anyways sliced and put in a bun and devour. It was great and my wife and kids liked it as well(thats the point right).


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2012)

Great job!! Got to keep the family happy!!


----------



## irie (Feb 20, 2012)

yum sounds good! I could only imagine the melty explosion as you sliced into that thing.


----------



## puddy (Feb 20, 2012)

It wasn't too bad the hashbrowns really kept it together.


----------

